#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Newbie questions for PP

## The Muffinman

Hi all,

Will be doing a visa run in the next month or so and have decided on PP.

As I've never been there before I'm looking for some information re accomodation, P4P etc.

Can anyone recommend a decent budget style hotel or guesthouse near the action? Prices? Guest friendy?

What are the best places for mongering at the moment, don't really care whether its BG's or freelancers. Again, what are the current prices for barfines, LT/ST etc...
Are there any areas or places for daytime frollics, massage parlours? If so, where?

Any current info will be greatly appreciated!  :sexy: 

Cheers,

MM

----------

